# Brand Names You Cant Live Without.



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

So with all the choices we have, what are those particular brand names you never consider leaving.

For me it's;

1. *Gillette Fusion* - there isn't a better razor on the planet, period.
2. *Ralph Lauren* - _Romance; Silver_. One thing is for sure, the kid smells good.
3. *American Express Gold Card* - the best service I ever receive is when I call AMEX to report a problem. "No problem sir, we'll take care of it". I suppose membership does have its privileges.
4. *Mobil* - unless I'm really low, I always wait til I find a *Mobil* station.
5. *Maxwell House* - the fave for our drip machine.
6. *Carhartt* - if you work outside or are a sportsman, Carhartt makes excellent and the most comfortable cold-weather clothing.
7. *LG* - every appliance in the house is LG. We were staunch GE supporters until their quality starting sucking ass big-time and Immelt became an Iranian sympathizer.
8. *Purina Beneful* - not only does the 4-legged Kozmo love this stuff, but we said bye-bye to the loose movements he used to have when we served him Iams products.
9. *Remington* - when I picked up a rifle for the first time, my dad handed me a sleeve of Remington .22's. 30 years later, my hunting ammo is exclusively Remington Core-Lokt Ultras 30-06 or 12 gauge Hi-Speeds or Nitros. I suspect it will be the same with my boys.
10. *Hood* - with the exception of bottled milk we have delivered, no other milk is considered. It's a brand we both grew up with and whose quality we believe in.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

It used to be Levis for me. Then the quality started going down hill & they didn't last. I looked at the label & found that they are now made in Mexico. I don't know when they started doing this, but since they can't be bothered to make a quality product in the US; then, I can't be bothered to buy their product.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

SniperGAF said:


>


----------



## Beal Feirste (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I cant think of a single one.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Jack Daniels


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

HistoryHound said:


> It used to be Levis for me. Then the quality started going down hill & they didn't last. I looked at the label & found that they are now made in Mexico. I don't know when they started doing this, but since they can't be bothered to make a quality product in the US; then, I can't be bothered to buy their product.


Most truckers have been boycoting Levis for about ten years or
more.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

HistoryHound said:


> It used to be Levis for me. Then the quality started going down hill & they didn't last. I looked at the label & found that they are now made in Mexico. I don't know when they started doing this, but since they can't be bothered to make a quality product in the US; then, I can't be bothered to buy their product.


These are great and they're made in the USA
Womens -> Denim -> Straight Leg - 7 For All Mankind


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

For th most part I could care less about brand names. I look more at the quality/craftmenship and price of an item. 

If the item is made in this country it is an automatic buy even if it is going up against a big name brand.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

C-O-C-A colaaaaa

sterilite products, apparently (thanks walmart)

Tassimo

Hanes

Uncle Mikes

DD's at 6am

chiquita

the captain

trolli (sometimes you just feel hypoglycemic in the middle of the night)

ford

masscops

and beretta, since it's always close at hand


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

jedediah1 said:


> C-O-C-A colaaaaa
> 
> sterilite products, apparently (thanks walmart)
> 
> ...


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Hoppes No. 9

(I use it as aftershave, car freshener, marinade.....oh, and as a powder solvent)


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

Shoes, why cant she just buy some name brand fucking shoes instead of saving ten bucks on some cheap skins and dealing with 3 or 4 surgeries to unfuck her mess? I know it belongs in peeves, but I'll put it where I want...


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Hush said:


> Hoppes No. 9
> 
> (I use it as aftershave, car freshener, marinade.....oh, and as a powder solvent)


http://ithacork.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/Hoppe.jpg


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Under Armour for under the vest...

I agree with Ken on the Streamlight and the Sig...

I am however going to disagree with Lawman on the CLP...it's rather toxic, it sucks as a lube, and it dries out. After going to a Pat Rogers class, I'll likely never use it again. :stomp:

Read up: SLiP2000 - Testimonials


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Brand Police Administration Can Not Live Without


----------



## vttroopah (Oct 8, 2009)

Argue all you want, it's better that Jameson's.

5.11... In know it's cheesy, but the muscle mapping shirt and the socks are the best.

Subaru... Best goddamn cars for this area (VT). Snow, dirt roads, mud, fields, creeks, I can blast through it all.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

....put it on most everything


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

It's rather weak, leaves a bad taste in your mouth and leaves you disapointed.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

These four make all others possible.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

...


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

The whacker version

Blauer
Bates
Smith & Wesson
Safariland
Monadnock
SABRE
Oakley
Bianchi
Duty Pro
Glock
Blackinton
Federal (Premium)
Peerless
Galls
Motorola
Whelen
Tufloc
MAG
and the entire TACTICAL 5.11 series and derivatives there of.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)




----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Q5-TPR said:


> Sig
> Kimber
> Colt
> Browning
> ...


You must have a safe the size of a walkin freezer.:wink_smile:


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Second Chance


----------



## vttroopah (Oct 8, 2009)

topcop14 said:


>


Topcop.... there's a nasty stain on your sheets. Change the sheets _AFTER_ killing the hooker.


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

topcop14 said:


> Second Chance


Or First Choice

---------- Post added at 16:01 ---------- Previous post was at 14:21 ----------

My Real list

Jif
Arnolds Bread
Garelick Farms Milk
Land O Lakes Cheese and butter
Heinze
Franks Red Hot
A1
Kayem
Boars Head
Tostitos ( Chips and Salsa )
Pepsi
Sam Adams ( Summer, Octoberfest )
Amstel Light
Carnation instant breakfast
Powerbar triple threat
Gatoraid
Nike 
Champion
Gap 
Dockers
J Crew
Timberland
Northface


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

vttroopah said:


> Topcop.... there's a nasty stain on your sheets. Change the sheets _AFTER_ killing the hooker.


 EWWWWWWWWWWWWW

Cut and paste pic from the internet. Didn't notice the stain yuck! ! ! ! !


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

Speaking of whiskeys, 263 how's that Connemara???


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Lost said:


> Speaking of whiskeys, 263 how's that Connemara???


I can't say that I haven't enjoyed it:wink_smile:


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

j809 said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


 Ahhhh.....

OK.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

A few that come to mind:


Ralph Lauren
Lacoste
Express for Men
Banana Republic
J. Crew
The North Face
Maui Jim
Crest Pro-Health 
Listerine Total Care
iPhone
Starbucks
Ford
Movado
Old Spice
Blue Diamond
Cub Cadet
Boar's Head
Weber
Uni-ball
Craftsman 

Meguiars


----------

